# Dubia roach on back?



## Dillon (May 22, 2008)

a female adult dubia roach has been laying on her back for about an hour now....

do they give birth on their backs?

Or is she just croaking?

I know she could be molting but i figured id ask..

thanks.


----------



## clear (May 22, 2008)

is she squirming around? she might just be trying to get back on her feet? AFAIK they give birth on their feet. If she is slowly moving she is probly dieing.


----------



## Matt K (May 22, 2008)

Dillon said:


> a female adult dubia roach has been laying on her back for about an hour now....
> 
> do they give birth on their backs?
> 
> ...


*Roaches automatically try very hard to flip right side up if they are healthy.
*They give birth standing or hanging, but never on thier back.
*She is croaking.
*She is not molting, they do that standing or hanging from a vertical surface.

...though there is a teeny tiny very remote chance she is the exception to any rule.


----------



## Dillon (May 22, 2008)

would it be ok to feed her off? shes still squirmy and juicy...


----------



## Anastasia (May 22, 2008)

Dillon said:


> would it be ok to feed her off? shes still squirmy and juicy...


feed her off, make sum T :drool: happy


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 24, 2008)

Dillon said:


> would it be ok to feed her off? shes still squirmy and juicy...


I personally wouldn't. the chances of her transmitting something are slim, but why risk it. besides, there should be plenty more.


----------



## clear (May 24, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> I personally wouldn't. the chances of her transmitting something are slim, but why risk it. besides, there should be plenty more.


IF she has something, others will have the same thing also.


----------



## Dillon (May 25, 2008)

the rest look fine.


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 25, 2008)

feedersinc said:


> IF she has something, others will have the same thing also.


Yea, but after death all sorts of other bacteria and whatnot could be there. Its generally not a wise practice to feed out dead/diseased/or otherwise unseemly feeder items ever. I spent six months sorting through frozen capelin in an aquarium as testament to that.


----------



## Anastasia (May 25, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> Yea, but after death all sorts of other bacteria and whatnot could be there. Its generally not a wise practice to feed out dead/diseased/or otherwise unseemly feeder items ever. I spent six months sorting through frozen capelin in an aquarium as testament to that.


he said '.....shes still squirmy and juicy.....' 
not dead, oh wait... can it be dead and squirmy?  
 pardon my English isnt that great
I wouldnt feed anything dead ether, well maybe prekilled


----------



## Dillon (May 25, 2008)

right thats why im thinking its ok because she literally had full coloring and I noticed it the second she flipped on her back...the T I fed it to seems ok.


----------



## arachyd (May 25, 2008)

I've seen them fall on their backs and get stuck that way. They kick like mad until they can reach something with a leg and pull themselves back over.


----------



## Dillon (May 26, 2008)

right but this one wasn't trying frantically like a lopsided roach normally would...

i fed her off... so far T is ok...all is well :3:


----------

